# Help needed for a feral fledgling in SF, CA



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Jessica, a fellow SFACC volunteer, found a fledgling pigeon on the stairs to her apartment last night.

Can anybody take him in and get him ready for release? I'm full up (I caught a sick feral fledgling yesterday too) and I'm striking out in finding room for him. I haven't seen him and so don't know exactly what his situation is.

She can't care for him and his next stop is SF ACC, where, depending on his condition and how full they are, he may or may not get the help he needs to make it.

Or, if you can't take him in, could you give him a ride from SF to WildCare in San Rafael?

Please reply to me at [email protected] if you can help.

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. Many thanks to Jessica for rescuing this little one! Hopefully some help will be along shortly.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Elizabeth...I e-mailed you...will text you as well....

...heck, 2 is company.....3..... will be a...... Party !!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh.... Jaye- that's awesome!!!! I can't wait for pictures!!!!!! I hope it all works out!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you SO much, George! I've given Jessica your info and I believe she's already contacted you so that's a lucky baby pij.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am picking him/her up tom'w AM....will post a report afterwards


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

_WITH PICTURES!!!!!_  

How exciting!!!! Good for you George!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pics coming next visit.

OK, so he/she (Jessica was calling him Colombo, so we'll say "he" for now) is about 4-5 weeks old.

No external injuries, seems to have all of his faculties and his legs and wings seem normal. No sign of canker, no pox, no lesions, none of any of that stuff. No sign of neurological impairment at all. His feet are clean. Might have just fallen out of a nest.....

He was pretty alert, and quite unhappy with being handled. Jessica had been feeding him grains for the past day. So he does have some idea of how to pick at food.

He is incredibly thin...very emaciated...dangerously so ....I am actually surprised his activity level was so high. Poops are wet-ish...a small halo of clear surrounding green and white "paste". But no "electric" green.

I got him home, cleaned him off and de-loused him, and pop-fed 11 pieces of parrot pellet and 2cc's of Pedialyte. Also started him on antibiotics and some medacam. He is now asleep, peacefully, under heat.

IMHO, this is one of those situations where I feel that being any more aggressive would just aggravate the situation and stress him too much. I am going to feed him again shortly; probably the same amount of food and pedialyte give or take. 

Should I worm now?.... or wait until I think his strength is up ????

Will post back again (with a pic ).


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*R.I.P. Colombo....*

Hey...the little guy didn't make it.

He had awoken a while ago and seemed much less alert, sorta like night and day compared to 10:30 this morning... but still seemed pretty with it, just weaker. 

He had pooped and his crop had emptied.

In the middle of his second feeding...he passed on....I surely hadn't aspirated him and his breathing tube was clear; he took down the first few pellet-pops, then he started going....I guess he was just too weak and starved to pull through...

Sorry, folks....he was a sweet little fella....but he doesn't have to suffer anymore, and can fly free with friends now....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OMGoodness!!!!!!


George. I am so VERY - VERY sorry! Poor baby! And poor you.  Rest In peace little Colombo. I so glad that ALL involved tried.... Thank You!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you dont mind,

Im shure all of us would love to see some pictures of the little guy.

Im sorry for your loss......


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*So sorry*

George-

I'm so sorry about Columbo. And I really appreciate that you jumped in to help him. 

These little guys can just break your heart.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry the little one didn't make it. Thank you, George, for being there as you almost always are .. you are greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a shame. You did all you could but it's so hard to lose them.  I'm very sorry.


----------

